# help identify ford 4000



## squashie

Can anyone help me with these numbers
Ford 4000 right hand side of bell housing A46 below is B030201
The block I dont think is original as it is orange in colour the number is
SD916424 stamped on right hand side.
left side of gearbox C5NN7006 K below is CWC 3 below that is E205 these 
numbers are raised casting numbers.
The tractor is under restoration I have the block out and being 
resleeved back to standard, new bearing will be fitted and rings. I will replace the 
same pistons as they are unmarked or worn, there was no lip at the top of the bore
but cylinders were water marked and would,nt hone out. Then reassemble and paint
(I hope no bits over) The valves and seats were pitted but repaired without inserts
I can only put this down to being left out in torrential rain.


----------



## sixbales

The "B" in your serial number (B030201) indicates that this tractor was made in Basildon, England, UK. Basildon used different codes than Ford in the USA, and are difficult to identify. This is a very low serial number, so I would guess that it was an early manufactured model 4000. Here is an example of numbers you should find on the right hand side of the bell housing:

C1023E (model number)
2F19B (manufacturing date code)
B234567 (serial number) (A = Antwerp, B = Basildon, C = USA)

For decoding ford tractors, go to this site: www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/codes

There were two completely different model 4000's built. The first 4000's were built from 1962 - 1965 and had 4 cylinder engines, and old style sheet metal. The second generation of 4000's were built from 1965 - 1975 and had 3 cylinder engines and more mnodern sheet metal. Which do you have??

Go to tractordata.com  to see the differences in the two different 4000 models.

The number on the transmission (C5NN7006K) indicates a Select-O-Speed transmission. Is this correct?


----------



## squashie

Thanks sixbales yes it is SOS transmission. It is 3 cylinder diesel and i am confused having been to the sites that tell where the numbers should be and what they should look like.
I have the original owners book and it was purchased in 1966, it says it is a ford 4100 i will keep looking thanks again.


----------



## sixbales

Here's another site that may be helpful for decoding Basildon built tractors:

http://www.tractorspares.ie/Ford-Tractor-Serial-Numbers.htm

I have a Basildon-built Ford 3600, and I have never been able to identify it with the codes stamped on the tractor. 

Tractordata.com indicates that Ford 4100's were built 1975-1981. Your information does not fit this timeframe. 

Good luck with your restoration. Enjoy your tractor!!


----------



## Hacke

4100 also means model 4000 and chassis type 10 (Agricultural, all purpose), in the same way as a 4500 is a 4000 model and chassis type 50 (Industrial) and so on.


----------



## squashie

My mistake the original tractor service policy has the name of the purchaser and tractor model as 94000 ser. prefixM315, ser.#125 del date 26-8-1966
The owners manual that is with it is for MAJOR 4000/Super Major 4000. 
All this aside I pick up the block tomorrow that has been resleeved back to standard then the fun starts.
As it progresses I will try to upload some photos.


----------



## gary o

where else can the id numbers be they are not by the starter.i have 2 other ford 1 72 ind. 4000 and 1 2000 ag the one i cant find numbers i belive to be a s/u but the numbers are not there


----------



## sixbales

First of all, scape the paint, rust, and crud off the flat spot above and behind the starter. Scrape it down to bare metal. The numbers may be obscured. Have you checked the opposite side of the bell housing?? Is this a 3 cylinder or 4 cylinder engine??


----------



## gary o

thanx for the reply sixbales, i did find them on the other side but it only has 2 sets of numbers the first set identifying the size,model,engine,pto and trans is not there.under the hood numbers on sheet metal are long gone.any where else they would hide that first set of numbers? thanx again for time.


----------

